# PremiumVoice - zufällig gewählte Nummer verursacht mehr als 100 Euro Kosten



## Helga (25 Januar 2012)

22588 - ohne mein Wissen und aktives Zutun wurde wohl diese Zahlenkombination gewählt und verursacht einen Schaden von über 100 Euro.

Nach einiger Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, daß es sich hierbei um einen Dienst handelt, der sich Premium Voice nennt und über die Firma dtms u.a. an T Mobile vertrieben wird.

Die Ziffernfolge 22588 landet bei einer Firma auf Mallorca: Digi Talk SL, Herrn Sxxx Dxxx, c/General Riera 37 Of. 2C, E-07010 Palam de Mallorca.
Wie kann man gegen solche Machenschaften vorgehen?
Wer kennt sich aus?

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Januar 2012)

Helga schrieb:


> Wie kann man gegen solche Machenschaften vorgehen?


Eigentlich gar nicht wirklich. Man kann versuchen, dass man zumindest das Geld letztlich nicht bezahlen muss aber so richtig weiter hilft das auch nicht. Das Problem ist folgendes:


Helga schrieb:


> 22588 - ohne mein Wissen und aktives Zutun wurde wohl diese Zahlenkombination gewählt...


Darüber müsste man einen Nachweis führen können und man müsste beweisen können, wie diese abenteuerliche Buchung zu Stande gekommen war. Da das aber wohl kaum nach vollzogen werden kann, ist es auch nicht möglich, gerichtsfest etwas gegen die Problematik zu unternehmen.


----------



## Hippo (25 Januar 2012)

Helga schrieb:


> 22588 - ohne mein Wissen und aktives Zutun wurde wohl diese Zahlenkombination gewählt und verursacht einen Schaden von über 100 Euro.


 
Kannst Du mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen daß Deine Tastensperre immer aktiviert war?


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2012)

Ich würde einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern sowie auf Aushändigung eines qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 45i TKG bestehen. Gleichzeitig den betreffenden Rechnungsposten bis zur Klärung des Vorgangs streitig stellen. (Bitte genauso formulieren.)

Mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis bzw. Prüfprotokoll klären, wann und wie oft (falls überhaupt) die betreffende Nummer angewählt wurde. Lastschrifteinzugsermächtigung aufkündigen. Drittanbieter- und Mehrwertnummernsperre einrichten lassen.

Diese Nummer ist eine Premium-SMS-Nummer. Diese Nummern dürfen höchstens 4,99 € pro Einwahl kosten. Gesetzlich festgelegte Obergrenze nach TKG. Es ist also momentan gar nicht erklärbar, wieso hierbei Kosten von 100 Euro entstanden sein sollen.

Wenn die Einwahl gar nicht erfolgt ist, behält man das gesamte Entgelt von den folgenden Rechnungen ein und kündigt das dem Handy-Provider auch so an. Bei einmal erfolgter Einwahl stehen dem Provider 4,99 maximal zu.

Wichtig: allen Schriftverkehr mit beweisbarer Zustellung per Einschreiben und Rückschein führen.

Bitte nie per e-Mail (ist nicht beweisbar). Bitte auch *kein Telefongequatsche mit Hotlines* anfangen, da wird man in der Regel hingehalten und falsch informiert, so dass man um seine Rechte gebracht wird, damit die Abzocker im Kumpaneiverbund mit dem Provider das ergaunerte Geld behalten können. Das fängt man gar nicht erst an.

Wenn man nicht weiter kommt: Anwalt mit Spezialisierung auf TK-Recht suchen. Google-Recherche.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2012)

Ergänzend zu meinem letzten Posting muss ich noch richtigstellen, dass diese fünfstelligen Kurzwahlnummern neben Premium-SMS-Diensten tatsächlich auch sogenannte Voice-Dienste anbieten können. Leider gibt es bei diesen Voice-Diensten keine gesetzlichen Preisobergrenzen (!), es muss lediglich nach 60 Minuten zwangsgetrennt werden.

Trotzdem sollte man in so einem Fall erst einmal ein Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TKG verlangen.


----------

